# Face paint



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well Joshs insistead i do this to him....so we did this....could be better i know but yet its a start.








We shaded his body and stuff as well. He looked a lot better in person.
Sorry for grainy pic...camera is dead!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DONT MIND THE CHEST AREA...WE WERE NOT DONE WITH THAT!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice face, did you be sure to set it with talc?

The chest looks great. A little purple eye shadow around the edges, blood smear here and there, and you got it, man!


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

when your setting makeup, you may want to use face powder (i use ben nye). I know that there are chemicals in talc and baby powder hat are harmful to breathe in...but the face looks good! are the poctures from the same application? it looks like the second one, the lips have worn off...idk, it may have been a different application


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What chemicals in talc are harmful?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm..hang on...let me do some searching..i know ive read it somewhere


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

I got this information from the FX LAB (its a special makeup effects forum)

I agree, check the MSDS to be certain. If there's room in this discussion for a personal cautionary tale, here's my take on the topic:

Inhaled substances, including talc, have been proven to create permanent lung damage. I personally have an auto-immune disease called Pulmonary Sarcoidosis, and in the reading that I've done, there are cases of the disease being contracted from talc inhalation... baby powder is 99% talc, 1% fragrance.

The disease attacks your lungs by creating fibrous masses called granulomas in the organ involved, and in the case of the pulmonary variety, scarring and infiltration of the lung tissues that are unrecoverable. I probably got mine from years of reckless airbrushing.

The disease is also thought to be caused by a broad spectrum of inhaled substances, including printer's inks, aircraft carrier deck materials which are scraped off and replaced, (Navy personnel who perform this task have regular radiologicol lung exams as they are among the highest percentile of individuals who have this disease), and in at least one reported instance, balloons... a magician who regularly inflated balloon animals with his mouth got it from the talc lining the rubber.

Anyway, my point is: don't take risks around any of this stuff... wear appropriate respirators around any inhalable substance to be safe and sure. It's not a matter of choices of materials and the amount of damage potential so much as it is protecting yourself from exposure to them, IMHO. In spite of the disease, I still work regularly with plaster, airborne paints and solvents, baby powder, etc... I just take better care of myself using them now.

for the whole thread, you can go to http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2771&highlight=talc


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Phantom. I'm sure this guy knows what he's talking about. To play devil's advocate I will say that I have been using, and have been around others who have used, talc for over 30 years to set make-up and have not seen negative effects of it. However I'm assuming that if one breathes any powder (translucent included) for long enough it will cause problems with the lungs. Let's face it, our bodies just aren't made to inhale substances like powder or smoke or whatever without breaking down. Makes one wonder what the hell smog is doing to us on a daily basis.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Your right phantom and im guilty of it myself, but we all take risk everyday or we wouldn't walk out of the house. I don't see anything wrong with using powder, just be smart and safe about it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry SS,
your makeup looks cool!! Whats the chest made from?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ooo that looks pretty good J!!! Keep em coming!!


----------

